# February 2014 Theme Voting



## Fin (Jan 22, 2014)

Poll closes January 28th at 11:59 PM GMT.


Click here for the current time


----------



## ppsage (Jan 23, 2014)

Just want to point out that the tenth selection down should officially read *Pop! *​Probably punctuation's not allowed in polls, I should think it would be in prompts? Not to mention bolding.


----------



## Fin (Jan 23, 2014)

Changed.


----------



## Gavrushka (Jan 25, 2014)

The smart money is on 'Broken Things' I'd say. 

I was two hundred words into a story about a pair of talking bumcheeks until I realised it said Splinter....


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 25, 2014)

I have yet to find time to search out who came up with nice lumps as a prompt. Be afraid...


----------



## Gavrushka (Jan 27, 2014)

bazz cargo said:


> I have yet to find time to search out who came up with nice lumps as a prompt. Be afraid...



I've been losing sleep over this since you posted. I can't live with this any longer...

...It was Potty.:-\"


I have proof!




			
				Gavrushka said:
			
		

> Nice Lumps





			
				Potty said:
			
		

> Nice Lumps


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jan 29, 2014)

I voted for broken things so I could solidify it as the inevitable victor and get a headstart on the story but now Ten Minutes has unexpectedly jumped like 6 points higher

Good thing I procrastinate!


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 29, 2014)

Ten Minutes!

I can't believe nobody voted for "The Dutch Rudder."


----------



## Smith (Jan 29, 2014)

Ten Minutes is a good song too. That's where all my suggestions come from. And sorry to hear you have to restart Staff. 

What happens by the way if there's a tie?


----------



## Fin (Jan 29, 2014)

Smith said:


> What happens by the way if there's a tie?



Ten Minutes and Broken Things tied this time.  I refrain from voting unless a tie needs to be broken. It may not be the most fair thing in the world but it's all I could come up with.


----------



## Leyline (Jan 29, 2014)

Fin said:


> Ten Minutes and Broken Things tied this time.  I refrain from voting unless a tie needs to be broken. It may not be the most fair thing in the world but it's all I could come up with.



Sounds perfectly fair to me. I guess you could flip a coin or something, but I don't see why you can't just make an honest decision based on preference.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jan 29, 2014)

Smith said:


> And sorry to hear you have to restart Staff.



Ha ha, no, the joke was that I haven't started anyway.

I've been too busy implementing a proportional White Test in a hypothesis test for the statistical importance of a regressor x to the overall utility of a linear regression model. I understand that sentence, and that kind of frightens me.


----------



## Smith (Jan 29, 2014)

It could end up being difficult on the judges, but maybe allow entries for either prompt in a tie?

And Staff, as long as you understand it haha. Never been much good at math myself.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jan 30, 2014)

Smith said:


> And Staff, as long as you understand it haha. Never been much good at math myself.



*smokes pipe*

_"It ain't math, kid."_

*sputter*
*wheeze*
*yeck who would even smoke this*
*tastes like beach charcoal*


----------



## Gavrushka (Jan 30, 2014)

You know, I see we can be pretty radical in our prompt suggestions, but appear conservative in our prompt choices. I would love to see the poll moved to a place where more people see it, and have the chance to vote. - I think general forum users would be more amenable to suggestions like 'Nice and Juicy', 'The Dutch Rudder' and 'Whisky Time' than 'Ten Minutes' or 'Broken Things'...


...Just saying.


----------



## Smith (Jan 30, 2014)

I think that could be a good idea Gavrushka. Those who vote for the poll are usually also planning on partaking in the competition itself. Not entirely certain how many people in the general forums also come and 'compete'. So doing that could actually be really and awesome and get even more people to join in here! That just might not be so awesome for the judges. 

P.S. I was actually rather hoping 'Plump and Juicy' would win, despite voting for my own. Sounded like it could create some real funny, and needless to say interesting entries.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 30, 2014)

Gavrushka said:


> You know, I see we can be pretty radical in our prompt suggestions, but appear conservative in our prompt choices. I would love to see the poll moved to a place where more people see it, and have the chance to vote. - I think general forum users would be more amenable to suggestions like 'Nice and Juicy', 'The Dutch Rudder' and 'Whisky Time' than 'Ten Minutes' or 'Broken Things'...
> 
> 
> ...Just saying.



I think because there are so many outlandish prompts that a lot of the more outlandish voters are split between them.

Perhaps if we require a prompt be 'thirded' and we would see a more narrow field with prompts not taking up just one or two votes.

Although may not be the easiest thing for Fin to organise.


----------



## Gavrushka (Jan 30, 2014)

I think my point was, I'd like to see a more challenging prompt to see what people did with it. When you look at the recent history of the selected prompts, they're quite conservative. Some people have managed to do a superb job of interpreting them, and I'd like to see how they handled an a far more obscure one...

Perhaps the four judges could suggest two prompts each, (just for one trial month), and then people could vote between those eight.


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 30, 2014)

Gavrushka said:


> Perhaps the four judges could suggest two prompts each, (just for one trial month), and then people could vote between those eight.



That's an awesome idea. Maybe even just one apiece, and the poll narrows down from only four total prompt suggestions. Gives incentive for judging, too....


----------



## Smith (Jan 30, 2014)

I wouldn't mind at least giving it a try. ^_^


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 30, 2014)

Gavrushka said:


> I think my point was, I'd like to see a more challenging prompt to see what people did with it. When you look at the recent history of the selected prompts, they're quite conservative. Some people have managed to do a superb job of interpreting them, and I'd like to see how they handled an a far more obscure one...
> 
> Perhaps the four judges could suggest two prompts each, (just for one trial month), and then people could vote between those eight.



That makes sense to me. Although, I would agree with the comment about only one prompt each and it providing an incentive to judge.

But, I haven't been here long so I don't really have the benefit of experience of how things work around here to base my judgement on.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 30, 2014)

> ...It was Potty.:-\"
> 
> 
> I have proof!



In the case of Potty I need no proof, only prejudice. Thank you for squealing on him. (Now where did I put my LM Pitchfork barrow?)


----------

